# Bali Hai or Kauai Beach Villas??



## mbrandem (Apr 14, 2011)

I am having trouble choosing between these two resorts for a February stay on Kauai. Princeville is beautiful, and the Bali Hai is a nicer resort with better pool for the kids. But the KBV is in a better location, has less rain and is on a beach. 

Any advice?


----------



## gstepic (Apr 14, 2011)

*In a few weeks I can tell you more*

We will be staying at Bali Hai May 8th through the 12th. Know nothing about the resort, but it was the only Wyndham I could book on the north shore. I will take a lot of photos for you

Gary


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2011)

Kauai Beach Villas is on the same property as the former Hilton and guests have access to their fabulous pools.
















Sand bottom pool - that's one of the ocean front timeshare buildings in the back ground.


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 14, 2011)

mbrandem said:


> I am having trouble choosing between these two resorts for a February stay on Kauai. Princeville is beautiful, and the Bali Hai is a nicer resort with better pool for the kids. But the KBV is in a better location, has less rain and is on a beach.
> 
> Any advice?



Both should be wonderful, but what's rainfall in the Princeville area in Febr.?  I thought Denise had posted a chart before, so you may want to do a search.
Maybe it's not a big deal in Febr.

We stayed at KoK next door to Bali Hai in March and loved it...and the wonderful wraparound deck, which we ended up using a lot as we had a lot of rain.


----------



## mbrandem (Apr 14, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Both should be wonderful, but what's rainfall in the Princeville area in Febr.?  I thought Denise had posted a chart before, so you may want to do a search.
> Maybe it's not a big deal in Febr.
> 
> We stayed at KoK next door to Bali Hai in March and loved it...and the wonderful wraparound deck, which we ended up using a lot as we had a lot of rain.



Thanks, I did look at Denise's charts (thanks, by the way).
Princeville has 6" vs Lihui 3" in Feb, so quite a difference.

Can we use the Hilton pool for free? I've read about a $15/day fee. Is that per family or person? If you confirm it is free, I'll go ahead and book the KBV right this minute!

I am leaning towards the KBV.  RCI is also giving me the option of Banyan Harbour or Pono Kai. 

We are staying for 2 weeks. I thought of doing a week in each, but with 2 kids it seems like a pain to pack up and move


----------



## Quimby4 (Apr 14, 2011)

How is the beach in front of Kauai Beach Villas?


----------



## mbrandem (Apr 14, 2011)

Quimby4 said:


> How is the beach in front of Kauai Beach Villas?



According to the Ultimate Kauai Guide, it is "located on a less swimmable part of Nukoli'i Beach."


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 14, 2011)

Pool usage is free - there was a charge when it was a Hilton.

The beach in front of the resort is beautiful, but it's open ocean with no reef to break the waves.  There is a small protected lagoon that the kids like.

View from our lanai.






Swimmable beach just a few steps down the beach.  There is a very clean stream and lagoon on the left side of the resort that you can see at the bottom of the picture. 






View from Bedroom window (stream, lagoon, ocean.)






Living room.






Kitchen.


----------



## mbrandem (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Denise , I am just about to book on rci points!

 Your view is amazing.


----------



## slip (Apr 14, 2011)

DeniseM

Are those pictures of a 1 or 2 bedroom unit? Looks like a nice spacious layout.
I especially like those windows in the bedroom .


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 15, 2011)

One bedroom, 2 bath, ocean front.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 15, 2011)

I own at KBV, so I'm biased.  But I like the central location for island exploration, and since KBV is close to the airport, it's great for night time arrivals.  Bali Hai is beautiful, too, but it's a different kind of resort.

KBV is small enough that even if you aren't staying in one of the oceanfront units, you're still just a few minutes walk from the sand.  And it truly is unobstructed.  Awesome place.  Free use of the pools at the former Hilton (now managed by Aqua) hotel next door lets KBV rival anything on the island.

Thanks, Denise, for reminding me of that awesome view.  I already have my confirmed reservation for next Summer.  Can't wait!

Dave


----------



## linsj (Apr 15, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> I own at KBV, so I'm biased.  But I like the central location for island exploration, and since KBV is close to the airport, it's great for night time arrivals.  Bali Hai is beautiful, too, but it's a different kind of resort.
> 
> KBV is small enough that even if you aren't staying in one of the oceanfront units, you're still just a few minutes walk from the sand.  And it truly is unobstructed.  Awesome place.  Free use of the pools at the former Hilton (now managed by Aqua) hotel next door lets KBV rival anything on the island. Dave



I agree with Dave.


----------



## BevL (Apr 15, 2011)

Really looking forward to our two weeks at this resort in January - even though we won't be in oceanfront as exchangers, it will be nice not to have to drive to access a beach - we've been on the Big Island so many times and that's one thing we won't miss from there.

Bev


----------



## mbrandem (Apr 15, 2011)

We booked a 2 bedroom at KBV for 2 weeks in Feb 2012 (used RCI points). Thanks for the advice  

Is there any benefit to calling the resort to ask for an oceanfront? We are a late arrival (won't get in until 9:30 pm) so I am worried about a parking lot view...


----------



## linsj (Apr 15, 2011)

mbrandem said:


> Is there any benefit to calling the resort to ask for an oceanfront?



You have nothing to lose by asking. I think I read on TUG that a couple of exchangers got an oceanfront unit, but I'm guessing that's rare. Do call a week in advance and request a fountain view if you can't get oceanfront.


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 15, 2011)

mbrandem said:


> We booked a 2 bedroom at KBV ... I am worried about a parking lot view...


Aloha,
All two bedroom units are either lagoon view or ocean front.  Did you book ocean front (I believe they are separately available at higher point cost since I have met point exchanges in Denise's favorite unit)?  If not, then my advice is to decide what floor you prefer and ask for that.  There are no elevators.  If stairs are not a problem, then ask for a third or second floor unit so you can leave the lanai door (it has a screen) open at night if weather is good.
BTW - what day of the week is your check-in?
Jack


----------



## mbrandem (Apr 16, 2011)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> All two bedroom units are either lagoon view or ocean front.  Did you book ocean front (I believe they are separately available at higher point cost since I have met point exchanges in Denise's favorite unit)?  If not, then my advice is to decide what floor you prefer and ask for that.  There are no elevators.  If stairs are not a problem, then ask for a third or second floor unit so you can leave the lanai door (it has a screen) open at night if weather is good.
> BTW - what day of the week is your check-in?
> Jack



Hmm, For the 2 bedrooms, all the Feb weeks were the same point values to book. It was 208,000 points for the two weeks. I will have to call and ask. 

For the 1 bedroom the points values varied were either 138K or 154K points for the 2 weeks - so it makes sense that one would be oceanfront and the other not.

We check in on Tuesday Feb 7. Too far away!  

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## linsj (Apr 16, 2011)

mbrandem said:


> For the 1 bedroom the points values varied were either 138K or 154K points for the 2 weeks - so it makes sense that one would be oceanfront and the other not.



Probably not. There are two one-bedroom types: one bath and two baths. I'm guessing the larger number of points is for the two-bath unit.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2011)

All the one bedroom ocean FRONT units have 2 baths.


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 16, 2011)

mbrandem said:


> ... We check in on Tuesday ...


Aloha,
The check in days for weeks units are limited to Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday.  RCI Points has a split week feature about which I know very little.
However, my guess is that two consecutive ocean front weeks would have had to have been deposited by KBV owners who converted to points for you to have a chance of winding up in an ocean front unit.  I'm just guessing.  The one person who I briefly met who exchanged into ocean front using RCI points checked out the day we checked in but came back after we checked in because he still had the room safe key and his stuff was still in the room safe. So, his reservation period aligned with the weeks system schedule.  
Don't worry so much.  KBV is a good spot even if your unit is not ocean front.
What floor do you want to be on?  You have a pretty good chance of getting a floor request satisfied.
Jack


----------



## jacknsara (Apr 16, 2011)

mbrandem said:


> Hmm, For the 2 bedrooms, all the Feb weeks were the same point values to book. It was 208,000 points for the two weeks. I will have to call and ask. ...


Aloha,
I just guessing again.
We have owned KBV oceanfront units for a few years and have stayed during February, January and late December.  Most of the people we have met in those buildings are owners.  I suspect that there aren't that many deposits of ocean front units at that time of the year.  
If a tugger knows whether the RCI point value (to deposit &/or reserve) is different than non ocean front, please speak up.
I have the same curiosity about weeks TPU - I haven't noticed anything in the RCI weeks availability data to suggest a difference for reserving.  
Jack


----------

